# Why won't my Scorpion eat live food??



## jja92 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a red claw scorpion (Pandinus cavimanus) ans since January when i bought him i have never seen him eat. He does obvious eat and on a rare occasion i find a chewed up crickets, however any time a crickets go here him, he runs away. Is there anyway i can get him to hunt his prey? It may be that i possibly over feed him (every 5 days) but i am unsure. 

Any help would be appreciated it.

Thanks


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Get a cricket and hold its arse end just in the tip of your tongs and waggle it around ontop of his pincers and on his general front area (so he can grab it) if you annoy him enough heel take it lol mine do lol. its quite funny as the males more dominant and if he see's me pokeing one in the females face heel run over n nabb it hence him beeing twice her size lol


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i do that with my baby scorpions,


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

i just chuck a cricket in - if its hungry it will get it - if not it wont - same with scorplings - i crush the crix head to ensure the food chain isnt reversed and leave them where they can be found - seems to work for me - i think people worry waay too much about there scorps not eating, theyre hardy little critters and generally dont need breakfast lunch and tea lol


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

i have the same issue with my p.cavi's but i have recently started to offer them mealworms from the tongs and they seem to be eating a lot better now


----------

